# New to me 1952 8n



## Gomarshoif (Jul 30, 2021)

Always wanted a tractor, specifically an 8n. Finley have a need for one so I finely have one. Found it clean and garage kept. Engine 2 years old, start and ran(with jumper cables). Still 6 volt system, fairly unmolested. Brought it home and started going through it and found that the previous owner was not exactly fluent in 6 volt positive ground systems. It had a 12 volt coil, wired backwards. Surprised it even started and ran. The generator was wired backwards, with the main lead broken in the harness and not charging. The starter was slow to crank and hit and miss. The ignition switch was missing and was using the light switch as the ignition switch. The hydraulic unit has been switched out, from a 9n or 2n. Only has draft control, no position control. Worked on it today, installed new coil and complete wiring harness. Wired the generator correctly with a new voltage regulator. Installed an ignition switch with keys. Replaced the rotten battery tray and new battery. Tuned it up with new plugs, rotor, points and plugs. Wired brushed all the connections, disassembled the starter and cleaned the armature and brushes and gave her a bath. Runs like new. All the hydraulics and PTO work as they should. Did I also mention it has the Sherman combo, which also works as it should. Adjusted brakes and clutch. Guess my question is, now that its running good, what can I do to help it run another 50+ years, and is it worth it to convert it back to the 8n hydraulics with position control, or is the older setup just fine?


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

Is it a 3speed trans or 4 speed ?
3speed is 9/2n and has no position control, the 4speed is 8n and does have position control with the little bitty position control lever under the seat is pointing up and the system is correctly adjusted, do you have the FO4 manual ?
If not, git one and any other available one pertaining to your tractor will be a good investment in your journey......


----------



## Gomarshoif (Jul 30, 2021)

I have digital copies of the manuals. It is a 4 speed and all the numbers match a a late model 8n However there is no lever for the position and draft control. I have read where the top covers are interchangeable, and people in need will swap out the bad 8n cover for 9n or 2n leaving the guts of the 8n in place with no external lever. I have also read where the hydraulic pump will go bad, and they will just swap it with a 9n or 2n. I need to open the side and see which one the guts actualy are.


----------



## Clifford B. (Nov 20, 2019)

As far as I know the tops and pumps will not interchange as the control linkages are completely different.
I am no expert on the subject of interchangeability but I have learned from necessity about rebuilding and adjusting 
8n hydraulic components and am still learning the nuances of it, they can be finicky fer such a supposedly simple 
system, but if it don't challenge yer thinker it gits boring.........


----------



## Gomarshoif (Jul 30, 2021)

I've seen photos and posts in other threads for the same thing. Top covers are interchangeable, just the 9n and 2n covers don't have the lever hole for the position control lever. I seen you post on your 8n with the loader. It cleaned up nice. Mine will get there some day. As far as now It's clean enough for a working tractor.


----------

